# Bergbau Guide



## Bopipop (26. November 2008)

Kann mir jemand nen Bergbau Guide ans Herz legen mit dem ich mein Bergbau von 0-375 skillen kann? Wäre sehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (26. November 2008)

Erm Du gehst in gegenden mit Erzvorkommen die mind. grün für dich sind und haust drauf. Ende des Guides.


----------



## migraene (27. November 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Erm Du gehst in gegenden mit Erzvorkommen die mind. grün für dich sind und haust drauf. Ende des Guides.



ähm ja, an TE einfach mal sufu bemühen oder auf der WoW HP nachschauen(mir war als ob´s dort im Forum n guide gibt) 

ansonsten kurzer Abriss: kupfer;zinn=startgebiete
eisen=arathihochland
mithril=in dem gebiet unter loch modan(bin auf arbeit und es fällt mir beim besten willen nicht ein^^)
Thorium= Pestis; Krater von Un´goro
Teufelseisen aufwärts=Scherbe

2minuten und hat garnicht wehgetan
Ende des Guides


----------



## switchblader (29. November 2008)

Also hier solltest Du eine gute Übersicht geboten bekommen:
http://www.schneehasen.org/
good luck 
gruss switch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schelm (5. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Erm Du gehst in gegenden mit Erzvorkommen die mind. grün für dich sind und haust drauf. Ende des Guides.



so ein blodsinn...noch dazu von einer moderatorin...die frage ist wo kann man ab welche skills weiterlernen...!!!


----------



## peddy3008 (5. Dezember 2008)

Ja die Moderatoren hier   sag mal nichts weiter ok also Hilfe findest du sehr gut auch hier 
http://www.wowberufeguide.de/bergbau-guide.html

Kann die Seite nur für alle Berufe empfehlen und wünsche viel Erfolg.

lg


----------



## _sLyz (5. Dezember 2008)

lad dir GatherMate + die Datenbank runter.

Gruß


----------



## Primus Pilus (5. Dezember 2008)

migraene schrieb:


> mithril=in dem gebiet unter loch modan(bin auf arbeit und es fällt mir beim besten willen nicht ein^^)



Ödland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Primus Pilus


----------



## Thaielb (5. Dezember 2008)

Um die Mods mal in Schutz nehmen: Wer bei Bergbau einen Guide braucht, der macht wirklich was falsch.
Was ist den so schwer einfach jedes Vorkommen mitzunehmen und mit dem Leveln in nächsthöhere Gebiete zu gehen. Man glaubt es kaum, dort findet man nämlich auch Erze, die wieder Skill-punkte bringen. 
Will man nachleven, dann abbauen, bis das Erz grün ist und ins nächsthöhere Gebiet. Fertig.


----------



## grempf (5. Dezember 2008)

Hier ist doch auch ein Bergbau Guide im Forum... zwar auf Seite 2, aber eigentlich ganz gut zu gebrauchen:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=24304

Hab grade mit meinem DK damit auf 300 gelevelt und bisher war er ganz gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Chregi (2. Januar 2009)

Thaielb schrieb:


> Um die Mods mal in Schutz nehmen: Wer bei Bergbau einen Guide braucht, der macht wirklich was falsch.
> Was ist den so schwer einfach jedes Vorkommen mitzunehmen und mit dem Leveln in nächsthöhere Gebiete zu gehen. Man glaubt es kaum, dort findet man nämlich auch Erze, die wieder Skill-punkte bringen.
> Will man nachleven, dann abbauen, bis das Erz grün ist und ins nächsthöhere Gebiet. Fertig.



nur mal so... es gibt auch leute die auf nem höheren level erst den beruf erlernen! hab auch erst auf lvl 72 angefangen einfach weil mich der andere beruf (lederverarbeitung) genervt hat!


----------

